
Six Degrees of Francis Bacon: Re-created early modern social network - ohjeez
http://www.cmu.edu/news/stories/archives/2015/october/francis-bacon-launch.html
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/move-over-kevin-
six...](http://www.smithsonianmag.com/smart-news/move-over-kevin-six-degrees-
francis-bacon-here-180956977/?no-ist), which points to this.

